# Request for Documentation

## slick

Da sich in letzter Zeit die Postings in allem anderen als ISO häufen und dann immer wieder die klassische Rückfrage kommt wie man denn in ISO posten kann, wäre jemand mal bitte so nett und würde im Doku-Forum einen kleinen Artikel schreiben der mit einfachen verständlichen Worten erklärt auf was man achten muss und ggf. auf Browserkonfigurationen eingeht. Den könnte man dann immer bei sowas verlinken und würde sicher einigen weiterhelfen. Ich habe gerade nicht den Nerv dazu und zugegebenermaßen habe ich null Plan von Unicode-Installationen ob und was das anders ist, merke aber das solche "Basics" hier anscheinend, gerade den Forumsneulingen, fehlen. (Was jetzt keine Abwertung sein soll, aber wenn denen keiner sagt wie es richtig geht ist es klar das es irgendwann schiefgeht)

EDIT: Ich vergaß, sollte sich da jetzt jemand dransetzen, bitte kurz hier Bescheid geben, nicht das es dann dutzende Artikel dazu gibt.

----------

## platinumviper

 *slick wrote:*   

> merke aber das solche "Basics" hier anscheinend, gerade den Forumsneulingen, fehlen.

 Nein, die machen alles richtig, euren Webmastern fehlen die "Basics". Die Angabe des Character-Sets ist zwingend vorgeschrieben: *http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/charset.html#h-5.1 wrote:*   

> To promote interoperability, SGML requires that each application (including HTML) specify its document character set.

 Schreibt also einfach

```
<META http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-15">
```

in den Header, und die Probleme sind beseitigt. Sinnvoller wäre natürlich UTF-8 (wird auch von www.gentoo.org benutzt), weil dann nicht russische, griechische oder chinesische Foren unterschiedliche Zeichensätze benutzen müssten. ISO-8859-1 ist spätestens seit der Einführung des Euro am 1.1.1999 obsolet.

Wenn der Zeichensatz weder in der HTML-Datei noch im HTTP-Header angegeben ist, muss der Browser raten und das geht häufig schief.

platinumviper

----------

## tost

Wenn der Browser aber auf den richtigen Zeichensatz eingestellt wäre, würde sich das wiederum erübrigen..

Dennoch halte ich es für sinnvoll, diese Kleinigkeit mal nachzutragen...

Denn auf validator.w3.org wird hier auch utf-8 geraten...

----------

## slick

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

> Schreibt also einfach
> 
> ```
> <META http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-15">
> ```
> ...

 

Ich denke das wird nicht ganz einfach sein, da es hier sowohl ISO als auch Unicode-Foren (z.B. die Chinesen) gibt. Ich warte mal ab was einer der Admins dazu sagt. Und es wird sicher nicht ohne Grund aktuell auf ISO sein.

----------

## Necoro

Ich finde die Einstellung "jeder muss halt sein Browser auf ISO einstellen" ziemlich --- verquer ... sicher ist dies wieder eine (linuxtypische) Detail-Frage, aber ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich von einem (in meinen Augen dem richtigen) Weg abweichen soll (zugegeben ist bei mir ISO eingestellt aus dem einzigen Grund, weil es die Default ist und damit bisher keine Probleme auftraten). Wenn man ISO schon vorraussetzt sollte man auch dafür sorgen, dass man es bekommt (zB mit einem Header oder einer simplen Angabe im apache (die übrigens den HTML-Header überschreibt))

----------

## Earthwings

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   merke aber das solche "Basics" hier anscheinend, gerade den Forumsneulingen, fehlen. Nein, die machen alles richtig, euren Webmastern fehlen die "Basics". Die Angabe des Character-Sets ist zwingend vorgeschrieben: *http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/charset.html#h-5.1 wrote:*   To promote interoperability, SGML requires that each application (including HTML) specify its document character set. Schreibt also einfach
> 
> ```
> <META http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-15">
> ```
> ...

 Urgs. Such mal in GFF, da gibts ein paar Threads zur UTF-8 Konvertierung und ne Begründung zur derzeitigen Situation. Unseren "Webmastern" fehlen garantiert nicht die Basics, selten so einen Mist gehört. Und ISO-8859-1 als obsolet zu bezeichnen ist arg realitätsfremd  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## platinumviper

 *tost wrote:*   

> Wenn der Browser aber auf den richtigen Zeichensatz eingestellt wäre

 Was ist denn der "richtige" Zeichensatz? Das hängt doch stark vom Surf-Verhalten des Users ab, ein in Deutschland lebender chinesischer Student kann ISO-8859-15 einstellen, dann ärgert er sich  über die chinesischen Webmaster, die den Zeichensatz nicht angegeben haben, die Fehler auf deutschen und englischen Seiten bemerkt er dann ja nicht, oder er stellt UTF-8 ein, dann werden die Fehler auf den chinesischen Seiten nicht auffallen, aber darf sich über viele deutschen Webmaster ärgern. Entsprechende Probleme haben die in Deutschland lebenden Türken, Libanesen, Thai, Inder, Israelis usw.

Der welweite Webmaster Führerschein muss her   :Laughing:  .

Hoffentlich liest George Dabbelju nicht mit, der könnte versuchen das Problem mit Bombern zu lösen... nicht UTF-8, 7-Bit-ASCII, was für einen anständigen Texaner gut ist kann für einen Chinesen doch auch nur das Beste sein...  :Wink: 

platinumviper

----------

## platinumviper

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Unseren "Webmastern" fehlen garantiert nicht die Basics, selten so einen Mist gehört. 

 Die Formulierung bot sich an, weil slick von fehlenden Basics sprach, war nicht beleidigend gemeint. Tatsache ist aber eben, dass das Problem bei der fehlerhaften Web-Seite zu suchen ist und nicht bei den Usern. Im Normalfall erkennt der Browser den verwendeten Zeichensatz und der User sollte nicht daran rumfummeln.

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Und ISO-8859-1 als obsolet zu bezeichnen ist arg realitätsfremd 

 In einer Zeit, in der ca. ein Viertel der Währungsreserven in Euro vorliegen und fast jedes Land der Erde mit einem Land der Euro-Zone enge Handelsbeziehungen unterhält ist ist ISO-8859-1 ohne Zweifel veraltet. Die Tatsache, dass 8859-1 trotzdem noch weiter verbreitet ist, ändert nichts daran, das ist eher auf Ignoranz, Unwissenheit und Faulheit zurückzuführen. Man findet ja sogar gelegentlich Seiten, die in 8859-15 verfasst sind, aber 8859-1 im Header stehen haben.

platinumviper

----------

## musv

Man könnte das Problem auch auf andere Art und Weise umgehen, indem man einfach die neu eingegebenen Beiträge vor dem Speichern in die Datenbank durch ein htmlentities(); und/oder ein utf8_encode(); jagt. 

So hab ich das auf meiner Webseite bei Eingabeformularen gemacht. Dann ist das vollkommen egal, welcher Zeichensatz beim Browser eingestellt ist. Und die Anzeige stimmt ebenfalls, da die Umlaute dann mit "&auml;" usw. umschrieben werden. Bei anderen Alphabeten sieht man dann im Quelltext die Zeichendarstellung in der Form "& #50616;" und auf der Seite als 언. (Das war jetzt mal koreanisch. Habs grad bei mir ausprobiert). Meine Webseite läuft übrigens auch auf iso-8859-1. 

Also überarbeitet halt einfach mal das Script, wo die Beiträge in die Datenbank gespeichert werden. Dann sind auch diese Probleme ganz schnell beseitigt.

Und noch was: Testet spaßenshalber mal das Gentoo-Forum bei http://validator.w3.org .

Ich hab bisher noch keinen Teil im Gentoo-Forum gefunden, der w3c-konform war.

----------

## Max Steel

folgende 3 Posts wurden von Think4Usr11 aus ssh -- su ermöglichen ? herausgetrennt und hier eingefügt

 *HymiR wrote:*   

> Besten Dank für eure Vorschläge.
> 
> Mal sehn was sich machen lässt;)
> 
> Gruß. HymiR

 

Auf alle Fälle sollteste das Encoding umstellen,

damit die Umlaute lesbar sind.

----------

## musv

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf alle Fälle sollteste das Encoding umstellen,
> 
> damit die Umlaute lesbar sind.

 

Auch wenn das jetzt Out-Topic wird:

Nee, sollte er eigentlich nicht. Dazu gab es schon mal 'ne Diskussion:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-509068.html

Und wie ich da ganz unten dazu schon bemerkt hab, gibt's in php Funktionen dafür, die das automatisch umwandeln. Dann ist das ganz egal, ob du utf, iso-8859-x oder irgendwas anderes verwendest. Keine Ahnung, warum die Admins nie darauf reagiert haben (obwohl sie ja diesen Thread erst angestoßen hatten). Mann muß nicht zwangsläufig die Unzulänglichkeiten der Forumsprogrammierer auf die Nutzer abwälzen.

Der w3c-Validator ist übrigens beim Gentoo-Forum noch immer ziemlich ratlos.

----------

## Max Steel

Hab ich gemerkt, also Board-Admins, an die Arbeit!!!

Ich hab damit allerdings keine Probs, aber ich nutze auch den Avant Browser

unter Windooze der kann auch manuell eingestellt werden ob ich UTF-8 oder doch lieber ISO verwenden möcht und noch einiges mehr.

Bildchen

----------

## think4urs11

obige drei hier angehangen da im eigentlichen Thread (ssh -- su ermöglichen??) [OT]

Das Problem scheitert u.a. daran das es derzeit soweit ich weiß im wesentlichen einen Admin gibt der am Forencode herumfingert, dort Updates, Patches, neue Features einpflegt, 'nebenher' eine neue Searchengine bastelt und so ganz nebenbei auch noch ein Leben außerhalb von f.g.o hat  :Wink: 

Anders gesagt Freiwillige vor, Dev werden und entsprechende Verbesserungsvorschläge incl. Lösung bereitstellen.

Mindestens die von Andy Warhol postulierten 15 Minuten Ruhm sind demjenigen sicher  :Smile: 

----------

## Max Steel

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Das Problem scheitert u.a. daran das es derzeit soweit ich weiß im wesentlichen einen Admin gibt der am Forencode herumfingert, dort Updates, Patches, neue Features einpflegt, 'nebenher' eine neue Searchengine bastelt und so ganz nebenbei auch noch ein Leben außerhalb von f.g.o hat 

 

Naja also, das war mir fast klar das hier alle noch ein Leben ganz nebenher haben. Aber gut.

 *Quote:*   

> Anders gesagt Freiwillige vor, Dev werden und entsprechende Verbesserungsvorschläge incl. Lösung bereitstellen.
> 
> Mindestens die von Andy Warhol postulierten 15 Minuten Ruhm sind demjenigen sicher 

 

Das trau ich mir schon weniger zu, dazu muss ich ein bisschen Coden können, und daran scheiterts bei mir, außerdem bin ich Schüler in der 9. und das ist so ziwmlich das schwieriste in der Realschule weil da alles auf einmal kommt.

SE --- BORS --- Arbeíten --- und Lernen muss man auch noch.

Mal abgesehen von den Prüflingen der 10.

Hab also noch nich so Zeit dafür.

----------

## misterjack

 *musv wrote:*   

> Und noch was: Testet spaßenshalber mal das Gentoo-Forum bei http://validator.w3.org .

 

Sorry! This document can not be checked. - Find ich fett, so ne Meldung ist mir noch nie untergekommen  :Wink:  Wenn Browser denken könnten ...   :Laughing: 

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Anders gesagt Freiwillige vor, Dev werden und entsprechende Verbesserungsvorschläge incl. Lösung bereitstellen.

 

Gibts denn den Quellcode von dem Forum hier in einem SVN oder zum Download? Ein Beispiel-mysql-Dump passend zum Forum wäre auch angebracht, wenns keine Installationsroutine zum Quellcode gibt. Die Datenbank wird ja sicher auch bearbeitet.

----------

## think4urs11

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Gibts denn den Quellcode von dem Forum hier in einem SVN oder zum Download? Ein Beispiel-mysql-Dump passend zum Forum wäre auch angebracht, wenns keine Installationsroutine zum Quellcode gibt. Die Datenbank wird ja sicher auch bearbeitet.

 

Hier sollte eigentlich alles was man braucht zu finden sein: http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-projects/forums/

----------

## nikaya

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Problem scheitert u.a. daran das es derzeit soweit ich weiß im wesentlichen einen Admin gibt der am Forencode herumfingert, dort Updates, Patches, neue Features einpflegt, 'nebenher' eine neue Searchengine bastelt und so ganz nebenbei auch noch ein Leben außerhalb von f.g.o hat 
> 
> Anders gesagt Freiwillige vor, Dev werden und entsprechende Verbesserungsvorschläge incl. Lösung bereitstellen.
> ...

 

Im GWN stand irgenwas von einem Think4UrS11 als neuen Developer (Forums team).

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20070416-newsletter.xml#doc_chap3

Dann sind es schon zwei.  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Im GWN stand irgenwas von einem Think4UrS11 als neuen Developer (Forums team).
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20070416-newsletter.xml#doc_chap3
> 
> Dann sind es schon zwei.  

 

Stimmt das bin dann wohl ich aber das war eh 'nur' die offizielle Verlautbarung einer vor 3 Monaten aktivierten Tatsache  :Wink: 

Dev sein in dem Zusammenhang heißt nicht aktiv am Forencode herumzubasteln (oder ebuilds zu maintainen oder oder); der Dev-Status ist lediglich für Global Mods und Admins Voraussetzung um deren entsprechend weitreichenden Rechte zu bekommen - nur jemand mit Dev-Status bekommt auch z.B. ssh-Zugang auf Gentoo Maschinen, eine eigene <name>@gentoo.org Mailadresse usw.

Und wenn du ganz genau liest schrieb ich von einem *Admin* (tomk im wesentlichen) der am Forencode aktiv arbeitet, nicht von einem kleinen global-Mod wie mir... abgesehen davon - ich nix große Plan von PHP  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

@Think4UrS11:

Danke für die Aufklärung.Und ich dachte immer devs sind sowas wie omnipotente Gentoo-Götter.  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

thx für den Link. Hab zwar Plan von PHP, bin aber nicht Profi. Werde mir aber das mal versuchen anzuschauen, ob sich zum Zeichensatzproblem was machen lässt  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  ...'nebenher' eine neue Searchengine bastelt ...

 

Respekt!

Ich nehme an er hat  damit angefangen, weil er keine Spec und demzufolge

keine Aufwandsschätzung für eine neue Suche hat.   :Cool: 

Ma

----------

